# Heatsink for i5 , 40-60% Load 24x7



## mitraark (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a PC which runs Strong DC++ all the time , i never shut down unless there's a Power Cut , and now i will be running Streaming software for the next month , which means my PC will be under quite heavy load for hours.

I currently have the stock cooler that came with the i5 760 , Idle Temps are 45-50 C , Load is 70-85 C , average my PC always remains at 60-65 at day and 55-60 at  night .

I was hoping to buy a heatsink within 2k  , Have my eyes on this..

Flipkart: Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Cooler: Cooler

Any other suggestion ???

I am also worried about installing this , i saw it doesn;t have a uniform base , will installing it with the thermal paste be troublesome ??

Please suggest.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2012)

COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO RR-212E-20PK-R2 Continuous Direct Contact 120mm Sleeve CPU Cooler

My suggestion 


Although for 40% to 60% load, I dont think you will need a cooler IMO unless there is a overheating problem.


----------



## mitraark (Apr 3, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO RR-212E-20PK-R2 Continuous Direct Contact 120mm Sleeve CPU Cooler
> 
> My suggestion
> 
> ...



Thanks.

Yes it might not seem much , 40-60% load ,but here in Durgapur it's quite hot , + i live in a hostel room where there's more dust than people have in their entire house , which causes temp to rise more. Currently i'm running only Firefox and Strong DC++ and Coretemp is showing 80 C 

Sometimes it even reaches 90C when playing games.


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 3, 2012)

you can try one thing do some cable management & apply some good quality tim.

See if the temps drops or not .

If still temps are not good then only go for hyper 212 evo


----------



## Souro_Ray (Apr 3, 2012)

The Hyper 212 Evo is worth the investment.. But of course, first try what avinandan012 is suggesting.

If you do end up buying the Hyper 212 Evo, just remember to open up your cabinet once in 2 weeks and dust the gaps between the cooler fins with a large paint brush or something similar. Plenty of dust accumulates between the fins...


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 3, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> you can try one thing do some cable management & apply some good quality tim.
> 
> See if the temps drops or not .
> 
> If still temps are not good then only go for hyper 212 evo



good suggestion. you don't need new HSF. a good cleaning + quality tim will solve problem. and whatever HSF you use dust will accumulate.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Apr 3, 2012)

and make it a point to open up your cabinet and clean the case fans, the stock heat sink and the attached fan at least once in 2 weeks, since you live in a dusty place...


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 3, 2012)

Hyper 212 EVO.
Run it in push-pull mode and you will get more headroom for overclocking.


----------



## topgear (Apr 4, 2012)

most of the Stock Intel HSF ain't good ... so if someone has the money and a OCable cpuu investing in a tird party cpu cooler makes more sense and you will get ~Rs. 400/500 worth good quality TiM with it for free


----------



## mitraark (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I won't ever overclock , for now i 'll try dusting the inside of the cabinet and if it gets too hot maybe later invest in the Hyper EVO.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Apr 5, 2012)

But IMO, if you have 2k to spare, get the Hyper 212 Evo. Keeping temps nice and low will ensure that your processor lasts long.. very long.. ting tong 

poor jokes aside, keeping temps nice and low is never an unworthy investment


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 9, 2012)

Souro_Ray said:


> But IMO, if you have 2k to spare, get the Hyper 212 Evo. Keeping temps nice and low will ensure that your processor lasts long.. very long.. ting tong



With aftermarket cooler, without overclocking your Processor will surely run for more than 12+ years without trouble.


----------

